

How To Wake Up Early and Feel Refreshed Without Sleeping More - dmd149
http://dalethoughts.com/2012/02/how-to-wake-up-early-and-feel-refreshed-without-sleeping-more/

======
mvkel
Biggest thing for me: sleep with ear plugs. 6 hours of sleep with them, and
I'll feel more rested than 9 hours of sleep without.

~~~
dmd149
Any particular ear plugs you use? I find many earplugs to be uncomfortable.

